# Wie SCARECROW Reiherschreck mit elektrischer Brunnenpumpe betreiben?



## CityCobra (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne als Waffe gegen den __ Fischreiher den SCARECROW Reiherschreck einsetzen, da der künstliche __ Reiher keinen Erfolg brachte.
Das Problem ist das wir keinen normalen Wasserhahn im Garten haben, die Wasserversorgung erfolgt über eine elektrisch betriebene Brunnenpumpe, die wir über eine Funkfernbedienung steuern.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/623009/

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/617230/

Der Scarecrow Reiherschreck wird ja normalerweise an den Wasserhahn angeschlossen, und die Wasserleitung steht unter Wasserdruck.
Nun meine Frage ob es möglich ist die Brunnenpumpe so zu steuern, dass diese automatisch anspringt sobald sich der Reiher dem Teich nähert um den Scarecrow mit Wasser zu versorgen?
Bei der Brunnenpumpe handelt es sich um die AL-KO Jet F 1300 Gartenpumpe, 5000 L/H.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie SCARECROW Reiherschreck mit elektrischer Brunnenpumpe betreiben?*

Hi!

das könnte ich mir nur so vorstellen, dass auch die Brunnenpumpe mit einem Bewegungssensor ausgestattet wird.. wie das allerdings bei Dir machbar ist weiß ich nicht...     evtl. mal für Teile dafür bei www.conrad.de gucken...


LG Susanne


----------



## CityCobra (20. Mai 2012)

Update:
Ich bin nun evtl. einen Schritt weiter -
Man könnte an Brunnenpumpe nachträglich einen Druckschalter nachrüsten, der bei Druckabfall in der Leitung die Pumpe einschaltet.
Der der SCARECROW ja bei Auslösung des integriertem Bewegungsmelder das Wasser durch ein eingebautes Magnetventil freigibt, sollte mit Hilfe des nachgerüsteten Druckschalter der Betrieb gewährleistet sein, oder?

Mich beschäftigen aber noch zwei Fragen:

1. Kann ich die Brunnenpumpe trotz Druckschalter weiterhin per Funk bedienen, oder funktioniert der Betrieb dann nur noch manuell, also beim Öffnen eines Wasserhahn?

2. Gibt es einen elektrischen und programmierbaren Druckschalter, der dafür sorgt das bei längerer Abwesenheit z.B. im Urlaub zu bestimmten Zeiten Teichwasser automatisch nachgefüllt wird?


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie SCARECROW Reiherschreck mit elektrischer Brunnenpumpe betreiben?*

Hallo Marc,
Ich habe auch einen Scarecrow, den ich aktuell noch Manuell per "Einstellschalter drehen" und Wasserhahn/Absperrhahn einschalte.

Was für einen Druckschalter würdest Du denn verwenden wollen?
Hast da vielleicht einen Link parat?

Zu 1: wäre das SO schlimm, wenn es nur noch beim öffnen einen Wasserhahns funktioniert?
Klar, wenn eine Bewässerungsanlage mit angeschaltet ist, dann kann das sicher problematisch sein.
Aber wenn es nur rein um Wasser zapfen geht, dann passt das doch... egal ob der SC oder ein Hahn geöffnet wird, dann gibts wasser durch den Druckschalter.
Problematischer sehe ich da den fall, dass Du jederzeit Nass werden kannst im Garten 

Zu 2: einen programmierbaren Druckschalter in de rForm dürfte es nicht geben, aber was vielleicht möglich wäre, ist eine (digitale) Wochenzeitschaltuhr, die nur z.B. morgens zwischen 5 und 10 Uhr das Ventil und ggf. den SC mit Spannung füttert (vorrausgesetzt, das das Ventil dicht hält, wenn es Spannungslos ist.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie SCARECROW Reiherschreck mit elektrischer Brunnenpumpe betreiben?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Was für einen Druckschalter würdest Du denn verwenden wollen?
> Hast da vielleicht einen Link parat?


Ja, z.B. diesen hier:

Elektronischer Druckschalter Gelb, Schwarz EDWC2001

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/572115/

http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...-Elektr_Druckschalter_digital_de_en_fr_nl.pdf

Oder hat jemand einen Tipp zu einem anderen Modell?
Mir wäre die Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit wichtig.


----------

